#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άλλες εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Εκτιμήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Εκτίμηση κόστους παλαιών οικοδομικών εργασιών

## Δημήτρης Ν.

Πρόσφατα αγόρασα διαμέρισμα σε παλιά πολυκατοικία. Οι ιδιοκτήτες διαμερισμάτων της πολυκατοικίας θέλουν να κάνουν αγωγή αποζημίωσης κατά του οικοπεδούχου (λόγω θανάτου του κατασκευαστή-εργολάβου λίγο πριν την ολοκλήρωση της οικοδομής), γιατί αναγκάστηκαν να χρηματοδοτήσουν οι ίδιοι την αποπεράτωση πολλών κοινόχρηστων χώρων και εγκαταστάσεων (μαρμαρόστρωση εισόδου και κλιμακοστασίου, πλακόστρωση πεζοδρομίου, αποπεράτωση χώρων υπογείου και ακαλύπτου, κεντρική θέρμανση, ανελκυστήρας, σύνδεση αποχέτευσης κλπ).
Επειδή ως μηχανικός-ιδιοκτήτης ανέλαβα (αφιλοκερδώς) την κοστολόγηση των ανωτέρω εργασιών για την αγωγή αποζημίωσης, επειδή τιμολόγια δυστυχώς δεν έχουν κρατήσει και επειδή έχουν περάσει αρκετά χρόνια από την αποπεράτωση της πολυκατοικίας, το ερώτημά μου είναι:
1) Ο πιο ενδεδειγμένος-νομότυπος τρόπος εκτίμησης της αξίας, για τη δικαστική διεκδίκηση, είναι οι αναλυτικές τιμές οικοδομικών εργασιών (ΑΤΟΕ-ΑΤΗΕ);
2) Η εκτίμηση θα γίνει κατευθείαν με σημερινές τιμές ή με τιμές του έτους αποπεράτωσης της κάθε εργασίας και αναγωγή σε σημερινές αξίες; Πώς θα γίνει η αναγωγή στη δεύτερη περίπτωση;

----------


## Xάρης

1) Οι τιμές ΑΤΟΕ-ΑΤΗΕ αναφέρονται σε δημόσια έργα και μόνο και απέχουν της πραγματικότητας στα ιδιωτικά έργα. Συνεπώς, θεωρώ ότι δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν στο δικαστήριο παρά μόνο ως ενδεικτική ανώτερη τιμή.

Θα σου συστήσω το εγχειρίδιο για πραγματογνωμοσύνες του συνάδελφου Πολιτικού Μηχανικού Δημήτρη Ηλιόπουλου.
Υπάρχει στη βιβλιοθήκη του ΤΕΕ η επίτομη έκδοση υπό την αιγίδα του Συλλόγου Πολιτικών Μηχανικών Ελλάδος του 2008 (ISBN: 960-92503-0-0).

----------


## Δημήτρης Ν.

Χάρη, αν κατάλαβα σωστά εννοείς ότι:
πρέπει να πάρω τις τιμές αγοράς που ισχύουν στα ιδιωτικά έργα;
οι οποίες είναι χαμηλότερες από τις τιμές ΑΤΟΕ που αναφέρονται στα δημόσια έργα; (νόμιζα το αντίθετο)
και οι τιμές αυτές θα είναι κατευθείαν οι σημερινές (οπότε είναι περιττή η αναγωγή από το παρελθόν στο σήμερα);
Και μια ερώτηση ακόμη:
Έχω το δικαίωμα εγώ ως Μηχανολόγος (και μάλιστα συνταξιούχος) να κάνω την εκτίμηση για το δικαστήριο (προκειμένου να μην επιβαρύνω με κάποιο κόστος τους ανήμπορους συνιδιοκτήτες), ή πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να απευθυνθώ σε κάποιον Πολιτικό Μηχανικό;

----------


## Xάρης

Ακριβώς, τις τιμές αγοράς για τα ιδιωτικά έργα θα πρέπει να λαμβάνουμε.

Δεν είπα όμως κάτι για το αν θα πρέπει να είναι οι σημερινές ή οι τότε. 
Κατά την γνώμη μου θα πρέπει να γίνει με τις τιμές που ίσχυαν όταν έγιναν οι εργασίες αποπεράτωσης και μετά να γίνει αναγωγή βάσει του ετήσιου τιμάριθμου σε σημερινές τιμές.
Το καλύτερο θα ήταν να βρίσκονταν τα τιμολόγια, ακόμα και με αναζήτηση σ΄αυτούς που τα εξέδωσαν.

Δικαίωμα να παραστείς ως μη αμειβόμενος (αφού έχεις κλείσει τα βιβλία σου) τεχνικός σύμβουλος των εναγόντων, έχεις κατά τη γνώμη μου.
Θεωρώ ότι τα χρόνια της εμπειρίας σου θα μετρήσουν θετικά στο δικαστήριο.
Από την άλλη το ότι είσαι μηχανολόγος μηχανικός μπορεί να σημαίνει πολλά, μπορεί και τίποτα. Εξαρτάται από το αντικείμενο με το οποίο ασχολήθηκες τα χρόνια του εργασιακού σου βίου.

Όμως, θα με θυμηθείς, το καλύτερο που έχουν να κάνουν οι ιδιοκτήτες είναι να απευθυνθούν στο ΤΕΕ και να αιτηθούν πραγματογνωμοσύνη από επίσημο, ορισμένο από το ΤΕΕ μηχανικό-πραγματογνώμονα.
Θα τους κοστίσει μεν, αλλά θα έχουν μια επίσημη τεχνική έκθεση πραγματογνωμοσύνης στα χέρια τους που όσο να 'ναι θα μετρήσει διαφορετικά στο δικαστήριο.
Καλύτερα δε την αίτηση να την κάνουν αυτοί παρά οι αντίδικοί τους.

----------


## Kostas2002

Προσωπικά θα έκανα εκτίμηση του κόστους κατά τον χρόνο κατασκευής και ο δικηγόρος στην αγωγή θα απαιτήσει Χ ποσό. Ίδιο ή διαφορετικό. Αλλά αυτός θα το ζητήσει. Όχι εγώ.
Δηλαδή το έτος 2005 δαπάνησαν Χ ποσό για τις κατασκευές. Σήμερα μετά από 8 χρόνια αιτούνται Υ ποσό, το οποίο θα υπολογίσει ο δικηγόρος.

----------

